# Meinung zur PC Config



## JohnnyBeton (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich plane Anfang des nächsten Jahres die Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners.
(Vorfreude )
Hab mir jetzt Komponenten rausgesucht, von denen ich denke, das ich damit auf jeden Fall meine Freude haben werde.
(Gerne auch etwas länger ^^)
Und nun hätt ich gerne noch ein paar Meinungen zu meiner Config.
Würdet ihr von manchen abraten, habt ihr mit einigen Komponenten schon Erfahrungen (gute/schlechte)?
Ich freue mich über Vorschläge.

Meine Config:
Prozessor: Intel Core I7 - 4790K 4x4.00 GHz
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
RAM: 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
GraKa: 4096MB MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5"
HDD: 4TB WD Black
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Netzteil: 750 Watt be quiet! Power Zone Modular 80+ Bronze
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z (optional)
W-Lan Karte: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 WL450MBit
Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray Disc Writer
OS: Win 8.1 64bit Pro

Momentan würde ich mit dieser Config bei ca. 1.700 € liegen.
Der Rechner wird hauptsächlich als Gaming PC genutzt, daher ist Übertaktung gewollt.

Vielen Dank für eure Posts

Gruß

JohnnyBeton


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

Also, das mit dem Übertakten würde ich mir schwer überlegen. Derzeit ist der 4790k in Games im Schnitt nur 2% schneller als der Xeon E3-1231v3, obwohl er 15% mehr Takt hat. D.h. der Takt bringt Dir NOCH nix. Dafür zahlst Du aber locker für CPU, Board und Kühler 150-200€ mehr als für den Xeon mit nem soliden Board + leisem nicht-OC-Kühler. Mal angenommen, der Xeon bzw. der 4790 bei Standardtakt reicht irgendwann nicht mehr: dann wirst Du sicher eine DANN neue, schnellere CPU für das gesparte Geld bekommen. Board und ggf. RAM käme zwar dazu, aber das kannst Du sicher wiederum vom Verkauf des alten Boards+RAM+CPU finanzieren.

Und das Argument "Übertakten WEIL Gaming" ist an sich quatsch, denn grad bei Games ist eher die Grafikkarte das Wichtige   der Takt zählt eher bei nicht-Gaming-Anwendungen.

Wenn Du aber beim OC sicher bis, dann ist das okay, auch wenn ich den Dark Rock Pro3 für sehr übertrieben halte, wenn du nicht grad ganz extreme-OC-Fan bist. Mit nem zB Thermalright Macho HR-02 wirst du aber auch fast genau so gut übertakten können.  Und auch wichtig: mit dem fetten Kühler kann es wegen des RAMs Probleme geben, wenn es so "Kühlrippen" hat. An sich bringen die nix, kannst auch welches ohne Rippen nehmen, und an sich ist es auch egal, ob DDR3-1600 oder schneller. 

Grafikkarte: gut, aber an sich grad die MSI derzeit zu teuer. Eine MSI R9 290 mit gleichem Kühlerkonzept  kostet nur 270€ - und die GTX 970 von MSI ist keine 10% schneller. Wenn es unbedingt ne GTX 970 sein muss, würd ich eher schauen, was man um die 310-320€ bekommt mit 2-3 Lüftern. 

Dann noch: die "Pro" bei der SSD ist unnötig, die bringt Dir keinen merkbaren Vorteil. Die WD "Black" ist an sich auch nicht merkbar schneller als eine Standard-HDD mit 7200 U/Min, KANN aber eher mal laut brummen.

Das Gehäuse ist ganz schön groß und teuer - wenn es Dir richtig gut gefällt: okay. Aber ansonsten tut es auch ein 60€-Gehäuse.

Das Netzteil ist viel zu viel. Be Quiet E9-CM 480W - das reicht dicke. Und ist auch noch effizienter.

WLAN: wenn es unbedingt WLAN sein muss, dann okay. Wobei Sticks für USB an sich sogar "sicherer" sind, da die weitaus meisten User nen Stick nehmen, weil das unkomplizierter ist, und die Hersteller daher da mehr Erfahrung haben - auch in Sachen Treibersupport.

BluRay: am PC sinnlos, erst Recht BluRay-Brennfunktion. Wenn Du BD schauen willst: kauf die lieber nen separaten Player. Die sind auch nicht teurer als ein BD-Laufwerk + die nötige Playersoftware. 

Soundkarte: nur wenn du  ECHT gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer (ohne USB!) hast.


----------



## JohnnyBeton (25. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Analyse und Meinung 

Zur SSD: Wäre denn die EVO in Punkto Effizienz und Zuverlässigkeit nahezu gleichwertig wie die PRO?

GraKa: Auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit mit Radeon Karten, neige ich persönlich immer zu Nvidia. Werd mir aber noch mal Vergleiche zwischen den Karten anschauen.

Netzteil: Wieweit denkst du wäre denn ein 480W NT ausgelastet bei der Config? Und bei einer evtl. 2. GraKa, würde das noch reichen? (2.GraKa ist noch Zukunftsmusik) 

W-Lan: Komm ich auf Grund der Raumaufteilung wohl nicht drum rum..... (Noch ein Kabel, was durch 3 Räume verlegt wird, da kommt bei meiner Frau keine Freude auf )
             Was würdest du alternativ empfehlen?

BluRay: Guter Einwand, hab ich auch noch keine Erfahrungsberichte im Bekanntenkreis gehört und dachte mir, warum nicht..... 

Soundkarte: Die kommt noch nicht sofort rein.... das passiert dann irgendwann, wenn mal Geld dafür über is  Mein momentanes Headset reicht mir und hat USB.

Eine Frage noch zur Kühlung: In wie weit lohnt sich hier eine Wasserkühlung? Ich hab noch nie eine gehabt, ein Kumpel hatte vor Jahren mal eine, hat dann aber ein Leck gehabt....
Lohnt sich hier der finanzielle Mehraufwand im Vergleich zu einer herkömmlichen Luftkühlung?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Shorty484 (25. November 2014)

JohnnyBeton schrieb:


> GraKa: Auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit mit Radeon Karten, neige ich persönlich immer zu Nvidia. Werd mir aber noch mal Vergleiche zwischen den Karten anschauen.


Qualitativ macht es keinen Unterschied ob AMD oder NVIDIA, Du kannst immer defekte Karten oder Treiberprobleme haben.



> Netzteil: Wieweit denkst du wäre denn ein 480W NT ausgelastet bei der  Config? Und bei einer evtl. 2. GraKa, würde das noch reichen? (2.GraKa  ist noch Zukunftsmusik)


Ein Netzteil mit guter Effizienz wird definitiv nicht an seine Grenzen stoßen, da hast Du noch genug Luft nach oben. Eine zweite GraKa ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, wenn sie erst wesentlich später nachgerüstet wird. Zwei GraKas bedeuten nicht doppelte Leistung. Bis dahin gbts die neuen Generationen Einzelkarten, welche die gleiche bzw. höhere Leistung erzielen. Dann lieber die eine GraKa alle paar Jahre ersetzen.



> W-Lan: Komm ich auf Grund der Raumaufteilung wohl nicht drum rum.....  (Noch ein Kabel, was durch 3 Räume verlegt wird, da kommt bei meiner  Frau keine Freude auf )
> Was würdest du alternativ empfehlen?


Versuchs mal mit D-LAN über die Steckdose, ist schneller und zuverlässiger als W-LAN.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

JohnnyBeton schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Analyse und Meinung
> 
> Zur SSD: Wäre denn die EVO in Punkto Effizienz und Zuverlässigkeit nahezu gleichwertig wie die PRO?


 Die ganzen modernen SSDs tun sich da nix. Die Pro ist vlt "auf dem Papier" etwas langlebiger, aber auch eine durchschnittliche moderne SSD wird so lange durchhalten, dass du gar nicht ihr Lebensende erleben wirst, weil du schon längst vorher eine neue SSD geholt hast (sofern es bis dahin nicht was nochmal neues als SSD-Ersatz gibt  ) - Ausfallen ohne Vorwarnung kann Dir aber jede SSD oder Festplatte - also IMMER wichtige Daten doppelt sichern. Es gibt kein Produkt, das so zuverlässig ist, dass man bedenkenlos seine Daten NUR dort sichern könnte.




> GraKa: Auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit mit Radeon Karten, neige ich persönlich immer zu Nvidia. Werd mir aber noch mal Vergleiche zwischen den Karten anschauen.


 welcher Art waren denn die Erfahrungen? 




> Netzteil: Wieweit denkst du wäre denn ein 480W NT ausgelastet bei der Config? Und bei einer evtl. 2. GraKa, würde das noch reichen? (2.GraKa ist noch Zukunftsmusik)


 ich würde auf keinen Fall schon "vorsorglich" ein NT nehmen, das für zwei Karten geeignet wäre. Es macht so gut wie nie Sinn, sich noch ne zweite Karte holen im Vergleich zum Verkauf der alten Karte plus Neukauf EINER neuen stärkeren Karte...   für eine, selbst HighEnd-Karte, reicht das Netzteil aber gut aus, grad beim nicht stromhungrigen Intel-Prozessor. Board+CPU+Laufwerke ziehen bei Maximallast vlt. 100-110W, eine GTX 970 ca 170-180W, eine AMD R9 290 220-240W. Also im "schlechtesten" Falle 350W. 




> Eine Frage noch zur Kühlung: In wie weit lohnt sich hier eine Wasserkühlung? Ich hab noch nie eine gehabt, ein Kumpel hatte vor Jahren mal eine, hat dann aber ein Leck gehabt....
> Lohnt sich hier der finanzielle Mehraufwand im Vergleich zu einer herkömmlichen Luftkühlung?


 Nein - moderne Luftkühler sind inzwischen so stark, dass Du mit ner Wasserkühlung nur bei GANZ ganz ganz - GANZ extremen Übertaktungsspielereien einen kleinen Vorteil hast - da kommst Du mit ner WaKü vlt nochmal 1-2% höher im Takt   und leise sind moderne Luftkühler ebenfalls. Ne WaKü macht also auch für "Silent" keinen Sinn. Außer Du willst einen 100% lautlosen PC, wo du dann den Radiator der WaKü (der gibt die Wärme, die vom Wasser von der Hardware wegbefördert wird, an die Luft ab) ein gutes Stück vom PC wegstellst, damit Du die Lüfter des Radiators nicht hörst.


----------



## JohnnyBeton (7. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr und danke für die vielen Tipps und Infos.
Inzwischen habe ich meine Bestellung getätigt. Wen es interessiert, hier die gekauften Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Raidmax Scorpio V mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiß
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k 4x4.00GHz
Kühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H100i
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
RAM: 8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10
GraKa: 4096 MB MSI Geforce GTX970 Gaming 4G aktiv
SSD: 250 GB Samsung 840 EvoSeries
2. HDD: 2000GB WD Black
Netzteil: 650Watt be quiet! Power Modular Zone 80+
WLan Karte: TP-Link TL WDN4800 WL450MBit PCIe (bin aber mittlerweile aber auf DLan umgestiegen, von daher geht die wieder zurück)
Laufwerk: stinknormaler DVD Brenner
Spielerei: AeroCool Touch 2100 5-Kanal 2x5.25" Lüftersteuerung

Da ich bei RAM und HDD erstmal etwas runter gegangen bin (mehr kommt evtl. später) bin ich mit allem bei ca. 1500€ gelandet.

Nochmal vielen Dank für alle Antworten.

Gruß


----------

